
OpenStreetMap Receives Large Donation from the Pineapple Fund - maxerickson
https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2018/01/11/donation-from-pineapple-fund/
======
SubNoize
I'm a strong believer of crypto and see it as a much needed distribution of
wealth. It really seems like good people are finding great ways to spend their
money. Rather than locking it all up in a bank account somewhere.

